# Russian-Olive One More Time...



## Wood Doctor (Aug 1, 2011)

Google doesn't have much on this species and BTU data on it is scarce as hens teeth. Here's my latest catch:






Not sure, but there seems to be more than one variety, and this one is the better because it grows larger and has more mass to salvage for firewood. Three of these mature trees were cut down at a home and the owner got a discount for hauling the bulk away, so he called me. It's about the same color and density as English walnut and has a very thin light-colored sapwood but very dark heartwood. The sapwood on the above Pic is actually thicker than most of the logs that I cut. The bark tends to peel off, kind of long. Seems to split very well after minimal drying.

I've burned samples of it in the past with success but never in large quantities. Best part about this collection is that the tree service shredded up all the branches less than 4" across and left the rest for me--about two full truckloads after I bucked it all.

Any firewood experiences or recommendations that you've had with it? I imagine I'll be mixing it with my old standbys: elm, maple, ash, cottonwood, hackberry, locust, etc. WDYT? Any BTU estimates or comparisons?


----------



## brewmonster (Aug 1, 2011)

In NJ, there are two common species, Russian Olive (_Eleagnus angustifolia_) and Autumn Olive (_Eleagnus umbellata_), so I suspect you're right about the two different types. Both were widely planted for erosion control, etc. and have become invasive.

I did find find one source that cited a density of 584kg/cubic meter. That puts in in the range of a lot of our common ashes and elms. Pretty respectable firewood. Also said to be excellent for carving.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 1, 2011)

*Two Varieties...*

I suspected there were two varieties. Thanks for the confirmation. The density Brew posted seems about right for this one. The mounded up truckload I hauled away so far was mostly green, but several smaller rounds were dead dry. I had at least 2,500 lb on the Ranger.

Comparing the logs, it seems like it will lose about 25% of its weight while drying--not bad because cottonwood is at least a 40% weight loss and American elm about 30%. Again, I'm firing a little from, the hip.

All of these trees were growing rather slowly during the past five years because the annular rings are packed tightly near the sapwood (much tighter than the Pic shows). In short, they were slowing down considerably as the tree was nearing the end of its life. The trunks are showing very little sapwood.

I have a gut feeling this will make rather good firewood, but I could be wrong. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thepheniox (Aug 1, 2011)

I took a few pieces from a job last year because I had never burnt any before. It was very stinky and didn't burn that great. Because of the smell I'd pass on any more.


----------



## capecodtree (Aug 1, 2011)

*russian olive?*

all the russian olive that I have encountered has smooth grayish bark with occasional spikes. that looks like white cedar, false cypress, or viburnum sp. What was left for a leaf on the jobsite? any odor to the wood? you have peaked my interest.


----------



## sceneofthecrash (Aug 2, 2011)

Makes for a good fire wood. what we have is russian olive cuts very hard when dead will throw sparks off the chain and spits ambers when burning pretty neat to watch.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hmmm...*



capecodtree said:


> all the russian olive that I have encountered has smooth grayish bark with occasional spikes. that looks like white cedar, false cypress, or viburnum sp. What was left for a leaf on the jobsite? any odor to the wood? you have peaked my interest.


Now you know why I am posting this thread. The two varieties of "Russian-olive" are like night and day. Unfortunately, I have no leaves at the job site to post.

These trees produced a straight-grain wood that's about the same color inside as English walnut--dark brown heartwood and very little sapwood but not quite as dark as black walnut. Splitting seems rather easy, and most of the big rounds are knot free. Odor is rather minimal. I don't think cypress or "false cypress" even grows in Nebraska.

This was not intended to be a Wood I.D. post, but now I'm starting to wonder. Maybe it is. :msp_unsure:


----------



## htpd43 (Aug 2, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> all the russian olive that I have encountered has smooth grayish bark with occasional spikes.


 
That's what seems to be the prevalent Russian olive in my neck too. Most of the time its more of a bush than a tree.


----------



## Wazzu (Aug 2, 2011)

It is Russian olive and I think it is good firewood. It does smell, but I dont live in an area where one can not afford to be picky about their wood.


----------



## Laird (Aug 5, 2011)

We had a neighbor years ago who really liked birds. He planted Russian Olive all around his home. This is a shrub like plant that that has small red berries in late summer and the birds really like them. Over the years it has spread all over the place I assume from the bird's droppings. I try to bushhog it when I can but some of it is too big and I have to take the saw to it or try to pull it up w/the front end loader. It is invasive but does not seem to do that well in full shade. I have not found it very often in the woods, but find it mainly along roads or field edges.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 5, 2011)

*Split OK*



Laird said:


> We had a neighbor years ago who really liked birds. He planted Russian Olive all around his home. This is a shrub like plant that that has small red berries in late summer and the birds really like them. Over the years it has spread all over the place I assume from the bird's droppings. I try to brushhog it when I can but some of it is too big and I have to take the saw to it or try to pull it up w/the front end loader. It is invasive but does not seem to do that well in full shade. I have not found it very often in the woods, but find it mainly along roads or field edges.


Once again, I think it's the 2-variety nature of this species that has us all confused when discussing it. Both varieties are judged invasive, but the one I just harvested gets big--up to 40 feet tall and lives for at least 50 years with the trunks reaching 2' in diameter.

I've now split much of the stock that I collected, and it splits rather cleanly, even when green. Dry elm produces far more odor than this does when split and is far stringier when green. I think it's going to work out quite well for firewood. Several woodworkers have asked me to save some chunks for lathe turning bowls and spindles. :smile2:


----------



## capecodtree (Aug 5, 2011)

*learned something new*

The wood pictured is russian olive, elaeagnus angustifolia. A variety I was completely unaware of. Thanks for teaching an old dog a new trick.


----------



## m37 (Aug 7, 2011)

I get lots of russian olive from people in town, around here people don,t like them muck. I burn it, when it is burning it does smell but only outside and none of my neighbors are out when it is cold.


----------

